# What Compressor/Leveler do you like for piano



## lahatte (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi. I am wondering what you guys like to use for compressor on piano, like for cinematic or new age type stuff.

I find most everything I try ends up making the piano sound more harsh.

What do you guys like to get a pleasant piano sound?

Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 31, 2019)

LA-2A or 1176 is always a great choice... There's a reason why these have been pretty popular choices for decades, plus they tend to compress acoustic instruments in a smooth and transparent way... And, really good emulations add a nice harmonic character as well... The LA-2a's typically warm and smooth, 1176 typically edgier...


----------



## lahatte (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks, but when I put the Waves CLA-2A on it it get very harsh sounding. It could be because it's an upright piano and it's just emphasizing that characteristic. But I'm not so sure. Perhaps an actual LA-2A would work better. My Dad used to have 4 of those.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 31, 2019)

Usually Fairchild/Vari-Mu-style, or an LA-3 in a pop/rock-context.


----------



## lahatte (Dec 31, 2019)

I just tried the Waves Puigchild 670 on it and that seems to do the trick. Thanks!


----------



## Joël Dollié (Dec 31, 2019)

LA3A


----------



## AEF (Dec 31, 2019)

elysia alpha.


----------



## lahatte (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 31, 2019)

PSP PianoVerb (free) _ or PianoVerb2 ! ..... what else ??


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 31, 2019)

Depends on the context.

Some that haven't been mentioned yet are:
Klanghelm MJUC; PiA Opticom and sometimes - if i need a energetic, full and consistent sound - Newfangled Audio's Elevate (however with rather soft settings)


----------



## labornvain (Dec 31, 2019)

I would recommend trying a dynamic EQ like the fabfilter Q 3 and just compressing the frequencies that you find unpleasant.

After those are successfully dealt with, throw an La-2a on there or another optical compressor for added warmth.


----------



## Erawan (Jan 1, 2020)

I use LA3A, or LA4 or best of all, my Antony Demaria ADL 1500.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 1, 2020)

It depends on the piano VST for me. For something bright, I'll use Pro-C and start with the "invisible sustain" preset. For a soft piano, I like to use Korvpressor. The opt compressor in Scheps Omni Channel also works fine on most pianos.

In any case, I usually EQ with a dynamic EQ (Pro-Q) the frequencies that I want to tame before using a compressor.


----------



## Vsevolod (Jan 1, 2020)

Great discussion! Would you use the LA-2A or Pro-C2 carefully on a felt piano? I don't need a bright sound. I first use Pro-Q3 to remove resonances. The choice is between LA-2A or Pro-C2.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 2, 2020)

If adding some tone with a compressor, also consider the Kush AR-1 (or Novatron).


----------



## polyfonic (Jan 3, 2020)

The UAD Avalon VT-737 made my day. The piano comes perfect out in the mix with this plug.


----------

